# C. rosernervig grown in high light



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Just wanted to share a pic of my crypt grown in high light.


----------



## Lxx (Nov 16, 2010)

Great! Tell, please, about the water parameters and the substrate.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

omg! impressive!!!!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

I call dibs if you ever need to thin out.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh come on, Jojo.....that's just too cruel! It is the only crypt that I haven't been able to grow very well! Lol! 

Amazing job, man!!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

It looks astonishing!

@Donald: Try some 'flamingo', this way the rosanervig doesn't feel so lonely on your blacklist.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Johan....no thank you!  I don't need the added frustration. lol! If we could get some here in the US that was growing potted+emmersed, I would try it.....not from gel, though. Unless I had the extra money and was willing to give it a go. 

WHERE ARE YOU GHANZAFAR!!!! WE NEED YOU TO DO YOUR MAGIC FOR CYRPT 'FLAMINGO'!


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

Those might be the nicest crypts I've ever seen.



DonaldmBoyer said:


> Johan....no thank you!  I don't need the added frustration. lol! If we could get some here in the US that was growing potted+emmersed, I would try it.....not from gel, though. Unless I had the extra money and was willing to give it a go.
> 
> WHERE ARE YOU GHANZAFAR!!!! WE NEED YOU TO DO YOUR MAGIC FOR CYRPT 'FLAMINGO'!


Ya I've been amazed at how difficult the flamingo is to convert from the gel, I have 3-4 plants which seem to have converted and are putting out new leaves, they are all tiny tiny plants but appear to be headed in the right direction.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

you mean C. rosenervig grown under pink light? 





Haha, jk! looking good man.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

where can we get flamingo in gel?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Neil, you can get this overseas in gel fairly easily. There been at least a few group purchases of it from Germany (I think) over the past ten months or so. The issue is not getting it; it's getting it to convert successfully into an aquatic specimen. It's proving to be very difficult to do. In fact a few people are just now getting submersed plantlets to grow a few leaves. Most are still quite small. We should have have some offering these within a year or less, would be my guess.


----------



## Chaoslord (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks great.
For some reason mine lost all red veins in new growth.


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

my crypt nurii gets those same veining under high light, but not quite as striking obviously


----------



## pianofish (Nov 24, 2009)

My C. Rosanervig lost its striping too. Still trying to figure out how manini got his so bright


----------

